# The Best Way??? Ellicott City



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

I'd like to know the best route and the safest way to bypass the Main street of Ellicott City.
I've ridden through Main street before and did not like it at all...too narrow, a lot of traffic, people, etc...

I would be coming from the Catonsville area either via Frederick Rd., College Ave., or New Cut Rd. I basically want to get to route 99 near Rodgers Ave. I don't mind hills or cutting through neighborhoods or numerous turns to get there. I'm ready to get in my car with my map, but if someone knows... it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Rob


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Not many options*



tikitorchfriday said:


> I'd like to know the best route and the safest way to bypass the Main street of Ellicott City.
> I've ridden through Main street before and did not like it at all...too narrow, a lot of traffic, people, etc...
> 
> I would be coming from the Catonsville area either via Frederick Rd., College Ave., or New Cut Rd. I basically want to get to route 99 near Rodgers Ave. I don't mind hills or cutting through neighborhoods or numerous turns to get there. I'm ready to get in my car with my map, but if someone knows... it would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Unless you want to go a *long* way out of your way on roads that are as busy as Main Street, you're way out of luck. Your only other options are Montgomery road (if you are coming from College Ave or New Cut) to the south, to OCP or St. John's Lane. Both of those have as much or more traffic than 144, and it's a long way around. North you have Rt. 40 *(HELL NO)*, or further, Johnnycake (long way out of your way, traffic, big climbs).

Edmonston to the trolley trail is a good way to get from C'ville to the river/bridge without much traffic, then just suck it up and take the lane for the climb up through town. It's only a couple of blocks, and traffic is usually so congested they have to creep up the hill anyway. Ride *bold.*


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

We are thinking about moving out to the Ellicott City store. My wife has been offered the pharmacist position at that Target, but she won't get it for 6 months to a year, or maybe more. Me, I'm worried about what the riding is like out there. I used to ride out that way a lot 20 years ago. Used to take 29 from 108 to 40 and through downtown Ellicott City. Used to ride route 97 from Silver Spring all the way out to I-70, but that is also a death ride now. Used to ride through downtown Columbia too. Now, I am living in Germantown and have found the riding up north to be pretty nice.

So, what is the riding like around the Ellicott City area?


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, I believe your right. not too many options at all. I'll just push through!!!
If I do come up with some alternative way, I'll post it up.

Thanks Hjalti,

Rob


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> We are thinking about moving out to the Ellicott City store. My wife has been offered the pharmacist position at that Target, but she won't get it for 6 months to a year, or maybe more. Me, I'm worried about what the riding is like out there. I used to ride out that way a lot 20 years ago. Used to take 29 from 108 to 40 and through downtown Ellicott City. Used to ride route 97 from Silver Spring all the way out to I-70, but that is also a death ride now. Used to ride through downtown Columbia too. Now, I am living in Germantown and have found the riding up north to be pretty nice.
> 
> So, what is the riding like around the Ellicott City area?


I find that the riding is not bad at all around this area. I tend to pick and choose which roads I ride on. If and when I ride with someone I tend to be more aggressive with traffic.

I tend to ride around Balto. Co. and Howard Co. pretty much circling Patapsco state parks. Roads like Frederick Ave., Hilltop Rd., River Road, Illchester, college, new cut, etc..
You can get an ADC map and check out the areas.
Sometimes I'll ride from Avalon area to the BWI loop and then head to Annapolis and back.

Overall, it's not bad at all.

Good Luck


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> So, what is the riding like around the Ellicott City area?


Fabsroman,
Check out the BBC's q-sheets for general ideas. There is fairly easy access to rides West and Northwest out of Ellicott City area.

Tiki, 
Good luck but I think the others are right that just getting through is going to be the option.


----------

